
USPS Warns Employees Not to Speak to Press - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7qypz/usps-warns-employees-not-to-speak-to-press
======
pwg
This is SOP at all agencies. Every single govt. agency has prohibitions
against employees directly speaking to reporters.

The only thing that might even be out of the ordinary here with USPS is the
fact that they are again reminding their employees of the rules that are
already in place at the present time. These reminders likely come out
periodically anyway, and there is a small possibility that August is the month
they periodically send out these reminders. Of course, the recent negative
press makes the probability of this being routine small and the probability of
it being a deliberate decision to issue a reminder now, because of the
negative press, a higher possibility.

